# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Exemple d'utilisation de TADOQuery

## Pascal Jankowski

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Exemple d'utilisation de TADOQuery

Exemple d'utilisation du composant TADOQuery associ  un DBGrid, avec modification de la requte par l'utilisateur.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

